# Rib Eye Recipe



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

I usually cook it on a grill pan, with a dash of salt and pepper and some olive oil. Anybody know of any other ways to cook this deliciously fatty steak?

Oh, I have a small apt with no outdoor space for BBQ, so it'd need to be on the stove or in the oven...


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

I do the same in an old cast iron skillet. Good eating.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

You might use the broiler in your oven...might even have some health advantages, over frying! We broil ours, with a little salt, pepper and garlic powder...added for character.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Sounds good...what temp and for how long? We'd like that tonight...after a day of being snowed in! Well, I did hit the gym...



eagle2250 said:


> You might use the broiler in your oven...might even have some health advantages, over frying! We broil ours, with a little salt, pepper and garlic powder...added for character.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Broil it with salt and pepper is how we do it in the winter when the grill isn't in use. It smokes up the house, but the end result is worth it.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

If you can't use an outdoor grill then your best option is to sear it real good and crispy on the stovetop, and then cook it low and slow in the oven. Not sure about times, but I bet some googling would turn up some more useful information. If you don't sear it first, the oven will dry it out in a heartbeat.

Good choice on a ribeye. It's was always my family's choice of steak. The extra fat gives the steak a little more forgiveness when it comes to the finished product. Salt, pepper, and a little garlic goes a long way.


----------



## Crownship (Mar 17, 2008)

*Go vegetarian, eat a cow.*

I'm a vegetarian.
So I cook all my steaks one way. On the grill or pan fry.

If I pan fry I'll use butter, coconut oil or olive oil salt and pepper.
I love the fat. I don't cut it away.

Of course, no vegetarian meal would be complete without some vegies on the side of that steak.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Here's a recipe in the *nolan50410* style:

Marinate the steak overnight in a plastic bag with balsamic vinegar and olive oil (and rosemary - this is Florentine recipe).

Preheat the oven to 425 F, bring the steak to room temperature. Heat steak in a skillet (moderately high heat) or grill until brown (5 minutes per side).

Transfer the steak to the oven on a rimmed baking sheet and roast for 30 minutes.

Cover with Ketchup :icon_smile_big: (just kidding) and eat (not kidding)!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Just noted some sauce suggestions! One is adding brandy to the pan juices.

And also adding brandy, cream and mustard to the pan juices!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

rgrossicone said:


> Sounds good...what temp and for how long? We'd like that tonight...after a day of being snowed in! Well, I did hit the gym...


Set the broiler on the high setting and place your broiler pan on the second level closest to the broiler heating element. For a rare to medium rare, broil six to eight minutes on each side. Enjoy!


----------



## Threadman1891 (Aug 17, 2008)

Andy, that sounds scrumptious! I'm gonna try it this weekend.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I absolutely love rib eye steaks. It's the best cut of beef, other than the tenderloin, IMO.

Try this recipe. It's one of our new favorites, plus it's easy enough to make for a weeknight dinner. Delicious!

https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/...esan-Butter-Balsamic-Glaze-and-Arugula-350090


----------



## Threadman1891 (Aug 17, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> I absolutely love rib eye steaks. It's the best cut of beef, other than the tenderloin, IMO.
> 
> Try this recipe. It's one of our new favorites, plus it's easy enough to make for a weeknight dinner. Delicious!
> 
> https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/...esan-Butter-Balsamic-Glaze-and-Arugula-350090


Do you have a preferred brand of balsamic vinegar. I've tried several brands with varied results. I always come back to Pompeian aged in oak.
Any recommendations?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Threadman1891 said:


> Do you have a preferred brand of balsamic vinegar. I've tried several brands with varied results. I always come back to Pompeian aged in oak.
> Any recommendations?


I use Pompeian from time to time, even the inexpensive Alessi. I did buy some very good aged balsamic vinegar several months ago at Dean & Deluca that was very syrupy and good. I forget the brand name but it cost around $25. The next time I'm at D&D, I'll make note of the brand and post the name.

Ever tried balsamic vinegar on vanilla ice cream with strawberries? Now THAT'S a wonderful dessert to accompany a good rib eye!


----------



## Threadman1891 (Aug 17, 2008)

Ah yes, the proverbial "bitter sweet marriage". How sweet it is...


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Threadman1891 said:


> Andy, that sounds scrumptious! I'm gonna try it this weekend.


 Threadman1891:

I tried the brandy part last night and that element was great so the rest of the recipe should be fine!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I did try the recipe last night and I think the times or the temps are too long/high since my steak came out very well done. 

Next time I'm trying just a couple of minutes per side frying and maybe lower heat and less time in the oven.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Hands down the best Balsamic is Tipo Qualita imported from Modena. It aint cheap at $15 for 12 oz, but soooo delicious, and syrupy.

As far as the rib eye, we did it the usual way but after it cooked, we wrapped it in aluminum foil for 10 minutes, then ate....kept all the juice locked in...delicious.

Going to get a pound of snow crab legs for tomorrow and having another...will try the new recipe posted, some surf and turf!


----------

